# Best Ni-MH AA charger?



## Quickbeam (Jul 20, 2001)

I have gotten the same impression - Slower charging is supposed to make the batteries last longer - closer to 1000 charges, while fast charging is supposed to wear them our faster - closer to 500 charges. Either way, I like the convenience of the fast charger so I use a Maha c204f fast charger - I usually have a fully charged pair in one and a half hours.

I don't know why the LEDs go out - mine stay on but switch to green (from red) while trickle charging.

DP


----------



## lightlover (Jul 20, 2001)

Brock, ummm, I think I might change my signature line to -

"I haven't got the faintest idea."

But just today, while in a model shop, I was asking for details about RC car batteries and their fast chargers, which I've read about in various places on the forums.

The guy told me that their fast chargers would recharge (Only the one possibility) flat-type 7.2v batteries in a half hour, but that the number of cycles was reduced to about 50% of the usual 1,000 times.

If this is true, then it's a high price to pay for a small amount, just 1 1/2 hour of time saving. Well, it decided me against it.
Is this relevant at all ?

Lite-Lover


----------



## Chas (Jul 20, 2001)

OK, guys not being an "expert", but read a lot and hope they tell the true




, what about this http://www.batterysupply.com/alltek-at5798-pro-faq.htm#Question%20#1:.and this too http://www.batterysupply.com/mh-c777plus.htm on Thomas Distributing site You can look around this site for other chargers too.

There is another one I found - http://store.yahoo.com/saitekusa/smartcharger.html. Yep, its expensive - but does what it says it will.........
I use this one and Maha MH-C204F.

Best Regards,


----------



## Go Go Gadget Flashlight (Jul 20, 2001)

Brock, 

I bought one from CCrane a while back and LOVE it. 
Only flaws I've found so far:
It only charges up to 4 cells at a time
All cells should be about same state of discharge (because it's a parallel charger)
No 9v's, just AAA, AA, C, D.

Other than that, it does what it claims and is pretty "easy" on your cells.
It has a automatic discharge to 1 volt (which you can manually cancel for NiMhs), initial high rate charge, switches to low rate charge at voltage (not time), then switches to a trickled pulse charge that you can leave on indefinitely.
It uses "Inverse Delta Peak" charging (or some terminology like that!).

$50 including 4 AA NiMhs 
Check it out here: http://www.ccrane.com/orphans.asp 
_For the free AA's offer, follow the "more info" link._

The one they have in their "Orphans" bin (returned items) for $10 less probably doesn't come with the free NiMh AA's.

Another plus, the wall wart that powers it is 12vdc output, so you could probably use a cig lighter plug in your vehicle if desired.


----------



## snakebite (Jul 20, 2001)

maha c 777 is a handy gadjet.
charges most any nicd or nimh pack.
for 3 to 10 cells in a pack or holder of your choice.use clip leads or the moveable terminals on the unit.can discharge then recharge to break in new cells or recondition a sick pack.
also sold by radio shack but i dont know thier cat.number.


----------



## Brock (Jul 21, 2001)

Who is using what to charge their Ni-MH AA batteries? I have a MAHA MH-C2A4 and a MAHA MH-C124S. My first question is why do the LED's go out after a given amount of time on the MH-C2A4, it says it charges at 50 mA per cell with 4 cells indefinitely? I have used it to charge 4 AA cells overnight for my camera for 3 years and never had a problem. I will be getting a new camera soon and was wondering if I should get a different charger. I don't need it to charge any faster then overnight. I was under the impression that if you charged them slower it was better for them???


----------



## vcal (Jul 21, 2001)

That charger that Mr. Gadget mentions IMHO _is_ one of the very BEST chargers ever made.(sold by C.Crane et al). A very similar unit #23-410-R.Shk. was offered in their catalog 2 yrs ago, and I wish I had bought a second one.

Since using _pulse_ chargers like this one, I haven't had to wait 8-10 hours to get batteries back into service.-NEVER AGAIN








p.s.-I realize this charger has a price tag that makes your nose bleed a little bit, but it has "chemically rehabilitated" & given about a dozen of my previously "memory-ridden" cells a brand new lease on service life.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Aug 2, 2001)

There is a comparison table on the first link that helped me to make my decision to buy the products described on the following
link.
http://www.greenbatteries.com/documents/charger_comparison_table.htm 
http://store.yahoo.com/greenbatteries-store/


----------



## vcal (Aug 2, 2001)

Chas,
The Saitek charger on your link is the very _same charger_ as the R.Shk. #23-410 that they stopped selling.



For individual cells it is absolutely my all time favorite unit!
p.s.-R.Shack sold that same charger for $49.95
FYI-the CCrane $50. unit IS the same basic unit,-without the clear batt. compartment and the 9V. charging capability.
p.p.s.-If anybody was interested in one, I'll bet a visit to a Rad.Shk. might pay off. ($50 vs.$80)


----------



## Ant (Aug 2, 2001)

on the Saitek charger , what mAh does it charge the difrent size batteries at , and what info does it display in the LCD pannel , and does it charge each cell on it's own or are they linked 2 together 

do they have a UK (240v) version , or does any one know of a smart charger that charges AAA , AA , C ,D, one cell at a time and is a smart charger 

Ant


----------



## vcal (Aug 2, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Ant:
*on the Saitek charger , what mAh does it charge the difrent size batteries at , and what info does it display in the LCD pannel , and does it charge each cell on it's own or are they linked 2 together 

do they have a UK (240v) version , or does any one know of a smart charger that charges AAA , AA , C ,D, one cell at a time and is a smart charger 

Ant



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
I've not been able to measure the charge current(s) on the Saitek charger (bcos it "pulses" so rapidly).
It will charge 1,2,3 or 4 cells at a time.
I DO know that battery length & circuitry controls the amount of current automatically and it displays:
1. charge icon
2. I.D.S-(auto-discharge) w/voltage amt.
3. "soft" start (automatic)
4. fast (pulse) charge
5. top-off/trickle charge
6. load indicator
7. good/bad icon
8. digital voltage @ all times
-Also has two buttons for auto/manual discharge, and "analyze".
Don't know if they make a 240V one, but 2 convert This unit to the 110V it needs [if u have Radio Shk.in the UK(?)]-use part #273-1401 US-$16.
p.s.-mfr. claims this charger will _double_ the number of available charges on any cell, (compared to _constant_ current method.:O


----------



## Chris M. (Aug 3, 2001)

_or does any one know of a smart charger that charges AAA , AA , C ,D, one cell at a time and is a smart charger 
_

Well there`s always the Innovations Battery Manager. It`ll charge anything in a 1.2-1.5 volt AAA-D size (and smaller with home made adaptors/spacers) except lithiums- even will refresh alkaline and carbon types too. Trouble is, it`s very slow. I don`t use too many rechargebles here (got to stick to alkalines in most of my lights for accurate test results) but I use it to refresh alkalines a lot. D-cells can take 24 hours or more. It works though, and can triple the usable life of an AA duracell so long as you don`t let it discharge too low between charges.

I expect it`s a lot kinder on NiCd/NiMH too, than those cheap 2 hour rapid chargers- and yes- it deals with the cells individually. A simple LCD display gives the individual cell voltage and tells you when it`s done.

Runs from 12 volts DC off a mains adaptor so a car or boat can power it too if you make a power lead for it.

find one at innovations.co.uk I believe.


----------



## vcal (Aug 3, 2001)

Chris,
Extremely useful and reliable is that Innovations unit you have.
for alkalines-Very smart!
Funny thing, though, -_another_ Englishman on the web told me what a lousy charger it was.



, but I've been successfully using that charger for 4 years







p.s. I would guess that Alan also knows pretty well about the best battery chargers.


----------



## Chris M. (Aug 3, 2001)

Yeah it`s a nice unit. I`ve had some troubles with the contacts- but that`s cos its full of dust, I broke the cover by accident- and some of my batteries get squashed in by one reason or another so don`t make good contact. Remedied by a few blobs of solder.
And I suppose the only major complaint about its performence is that it is so slow. If/When I get a Light-Cannon and want to use NiCds in it (probably use a lead acid cell though, got loads of them here), I may have to wait 2 days to charge them! But for an occassional charger user like me, it`s great.

BTW I`m not actually English- I`m Welsh



England is a-whole-nother country.


----------



## Ant (Aug 3, 2001)

Videocal you have up set Chris M. ,,,,



technically we are all british , ie from the United Kingdom one country , but the welsh have there own language so he is not english ,, 

and then you have scotland i have no idea if they are still part of the UK or not , the only thing i know is that we give them 2 billion a year ( uk ,including wales ) for scotland to spend on what they want , 
i think that i have made it worse now ,,, but we all get on most of the time ,,,,






Alan you said that they do a Saiteck 230V version ,is that from Hong Kong , or have you seen it on sale in the UK

thanks videocal of the in depth info of the charger , does the display show the info of each battery , or do you have to scroll through a menu to see what is happing on each battery , how long does it take to charge a AA 1600 mAh if it is total dead ie 0.9v and what about a 40000 mAh (edited 4000mAh) D cell , sorry for so many question but if i buy it from the U.S.A , i would have to pay import duty ( 5% to 15 %) plus V.A.T (17.5%) on top of that price so i don't want to get it unless i know what it does first 

Chris M. i have seen that innovations charger , but the time to charge is too slow , but it is aimed at recharging alkalines so does it very slowly


i was using the one from Maplin which works on Negative delta and high temperature , not plused charged , but when it worked it was fine ,,, just had simply leds to tell you when it was charged , they did get a bit warm towards the end of charging , only took 3 hours to charge a AA 1600 mAh (600 mAh), and 5 hours to charge a D 4000 mAh (double the charge rate 1200 mAh), but it is not working now so need a new charger 


Ant


----------



## vcal (Aug 3, 2001)

Ant,
The display would show an average for all cells in the charging chamber,-so the only way to get a definitive analysis for a given cell is to charge it by itself.

For the 1600mAh cell, the book says: 45min.(not including top-off/trickle charge phase).
As to the "D" cell (u meant 4000mAh, right?), charge time is 2hrs.10min. _per cell_, i.e. 4 of Those cells would take 8hrs.40min-excluding top-off. -hope that helps.


----------



## Alan (Aug 4, 2001)

The Saiteck SmartCharger does have 230v version and it's my favorite charger.

Alan


----------



## Ant (Aug 4, 2001)

thats a fast charge , do the battries get hot , or just warm , why does it take longer to charge 4 cells


Ant


----------



## vcal (Aug 4, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Ant:
*thats a fast charge , do the battries get hot , or just warm , why does it take longer to charge 4 cells


Ant*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I have never had the cells (Ncd OR NimH) get hot,-only warm. Book says charger also uses thermal sensing circuits....

As Gadget noted, this charger is wired in parallel, causing longer charging times for multiple cells.


----------



## Chris M. (Aug 4, 2001)

_Videocal you have up set Chris M. ,,,, technically we are all british , ie from the United Kingdom one country , but the welsh have there own language so he is not english ,, _

No don`t wory I`m not upset, just pointing out a common misunderstanding, and I don`t really mind





Actually you know- I don`t speak Welsh! Not a word! Welsh is not too commonly spoken in the south, but many in the North still do. I know a little bit of French but that`s as far as my multilingual skills go....

Funny old land is this UK, isn`t it?


----------



## Alan (Aug 4, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Ant:
*
Alan you said that they do a Saiteck 230V version ,is that from Hong Kong , or have you seen it on sale in the UK
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

The one I got is from Hong Kong. UK and Hong Kong uses the same AC adapter. I paid $55 for it.

Alan


----------



## Ant (Aug 4, 2001)

videocal , you said that it charges in parallel , this would explain the longer change time and also mean that if you mix batteries at a different level of charge that some would be over charged , I am always using batteries and never know which ones I have used so I want a charger that will fast charge each cell on it's own , and stop charging when that cell is charged but Carrie on charging the others until they are charged . 

the one i was using did this but it only had leds to show charging and when it had finished charging , did not pulse charge , not a LCD display , and it has stop working after 18 months ................

don't know what to do now ,,, buy another one of the charges i had or keep looking , or just get a slow charger .


(edit the maplin charger is now discontinued




)

thanks very much for all the info anyway 

ant


----------



## Go Go Gadget Flashlight (Aug 4, 2001)

Ant, re: your last post.

The cool thing about the CCrane charger is the "Analyze" feature.

You pop in a single cell and push a button and it will tell you the voltage under load.
You can match cells that are in unknown states of charge that way, then charge them together if they are pretty close.





Even if you put in a fully charged batt with a dead one (0.9v), it will give both cells the same voltage to charge (parallel). The cell with the lower voltage will take most of the amps until it "catches up" to the other one.
And, because it switches from High-rate to Low-rate near the end... it lets the cells charge to their own level, instead of overcharging one cell.

It charges AA cells so fast, that it's not really a big deal if you have to charge 2 cells in two seperate sessions, if you decide to go that way.






Doug, I still can't find my darn book for it. What does it say for charge time on a 1400mAh AA NiMh?
I don't suppose you be interested in scanning it for me?


----------



## vcal (Aug 4, 2001)

Gadget,
I have no scan capability right now, but here's all that the book sez re: charge times

AAA-(180mAh)-8 min.
AA--(650mAh)-21min.
C---(2200 ")1hr.10min.
D---(4000 ")2hr.10min.
9V--(65mAh)-8hrs.max-(auto-off)
9V--(120mAh- " " "
*Each cell added will increase charge time by an equal amount, and these times do not include top-off/trickle.
-That's essentially all the charts state....This Saitek unit is almost the same as yours xcept a little fancier, with some minor additions.
FWIW-I also have the same exact unit u have, and I keep ALL my manuals in the same drawer,-so I don't LOSE 'em!!






LOL
If you need addt'l info-ask away.


----------



## Go Go Gadget Flashlight (Aug 4, 2001)

Doug, thanks for the info!





And thanks for not rubbing it in that I lost my manual. Oh, wait, nevermind!







Hehe!


----------



## snakebite (Aug 9, 2001)

as to the saitek charger you may want to wait for the outcome on my warrenty problems on the eco charger.
so far nothing but answering machine tag from their service dept.




the plastic neg contact sliders have broken in 2 of 4 slots.cheap flimsy plastic.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Aug 9, 2001)

I'd like to add that my eco-charger also broke after less than two years, but not without first causing me to throw out alot of batteries during the last six months of it's pitiful life because it said (wrongly) they were no good...."ECO"-charger my tiolet muscle (c)*!

* "tiolet-muscle" copyright 2001 by Stingmon aka telephony
used without permission.


----------



## snakebite (Aug 9, 2001)

several other folks have told me it is a P.O.S.
now lets see how saitek deals with it.
i got this one at the dayton hamvention in may.


----------



## vcal (Aug 9, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Ted the Led:
*I'd like to add that my eco-charger also broke after less than two years, but not without first causing me to throw out alot of batteries during the last six months of it's pitiful life because it said (wrongly) they were no good...."ECO"-charger my tiolet muscle (c)*!

* "tiolet-muscle" copyright 2001 by Stingmon aka telephony
used without permission.






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Folks,-maybe some confusion here??-the Saitek charger I wrote that short article about is definitely *Not * the "Eco-charger". They are entirely different units.




(I have both that old "Eco" unit and the much newer Saitek _rapid-pulse_ charger).
-Both made by Saitek:YES 
-Similar capability/quality:NO


----------



## snakebite (Aug 11, 2001)

tiolet?
oh i see.
change the spelling slightly to get around the copyright!


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Aug 12, 2001)

bubble bubble toil and trouble. ah for the old days when it was spelled "crapper" -- yes, I remember it well ...(kidding)
...you asked for it, you got it, toiyota...
ok I think I got it now! thanks.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Aug 18, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Bushido:
*There is a comparison table on the first link that helped me to make my decision to buy the products described on the following
link.
http://www.greenbatteries.com/documents/charger_comparison_table.htm 
http://store.yahoo.com/greenbatteries-store/*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
....I ordered the 'Powerhaus Enhanced' from greenbatteries, and they failed to supply the 4 nimh batteries with the charger, as advertised...and by the way don't let the 'Germanic' spelling fool you, it's made in China...
... waiting for their response to my Email...


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Aug 21, 2001)

just to note that I received an email from Stephen Dougherty at Greenbatteries saying the missing batteries were on the way -- thanks Steve!


----------



## Elmie (Aug 21, 2001)

I have the RS pulse charger(Saitek). I charge my 1600mah AA, but it takes much longer than 2hrs for a full charge!!!
How long is it suppose to take, I thought that it would be faster than that.


----------



## vcal (Aug 21, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Elmie:
*I have the RS pulse charger(Saitek). I charge my 1600mah AA, but it takes much longer than 2hrs for a full charge!!!
How long is it suppose to take, I thought that it would be faster than that.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Because that charger is parallel wired, charge time is really dependent on how _many_ cells you are trying to charge at one time. -Note pg. 2 of this thread.
I have that same unit, and for example, according to updated stats, _4_- 1600mAh being charged all at the same time could take as long as 3 hrs.+, and even That wouldn't include the top-off/trickle mode either! (probably additional 30 min. or so..)





-additional FYI-if you are in a hurry and remove the batts. when the "top-off" cycle just begins, your batteries will be about 90% charged.
I'm commenting because I just use the _heck_ out of this unit (sometimes 3-4X a day)!


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Aug 26, 2001)

I got the ccrane unit and it seems to work as advertised...I was wondering if anyone knows where I would connect a couple of alligator clips on wires to tap the current , so I could charge battery packs outside the unit - ? (I guess I'll have to figure a way to close the lid down on the wires, drill a little hole somewhere...)
thanks!


----------



## WarrenI (Aug 27, 2001)

Anybody here got any experience with the Quest Q2 charger? It seems to be the perfect Ni-MH AA charger. I rapid charges 4 cells at a time, with each having it's own charging circuit. I will stepdown to trickle charge when the individual cell has reached it's max. I this great, or is this too good to be true? Let me know your thoughts. Thanks...


----------



## ve7mdt (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Best Ni-MH AA charger? *DELETED**

Post deleted by ve7mdt


----------



## NightShift (Aug 11, 2002)

I just bought a 4-pack of Ni-MH 1600mAh RS batteries for $17.99 ....was this a rip-off? Should i return them and does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## mc (Aug 11, 2002)

NightShift


> I just bought a 4-pack of Ni-MH 1600mAh RS batteries for $17.99 ....was this a rip-off? Should i return them and does anyone have any other suggestions?


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Lenmars NiMH 1700's for $9.99 are at Frys, I know you are on the east coast, but they should be at other stores, there is no name brand at Micro Centers also for $10.00, I do't mind any brand, I look for the best prices.


----------



## Okie (Aug 11, 2002)

The CCrain Quick Charger is now on special for $39.98 and includes shipping. I like this charger. I can't add anything that hasn't already been said. It's a great charger.

MC.. Big Lots (if you have one) has 4 packs of Panasonic 1600mAh Ni-MH batteries for $4.99.


----------



## mc (Aug 11, 2002)

> Big Lots (if you have one) has 4 packs of Panasonic 1600mAh Ni-MH batteries for $4.99.


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">great price, wish we had that store


----------



## Saaby (Aug 11, 2002)

I called mine and they said they were out weeks ago but I think I'll have to visit them personally and see for myself.


----------



## hank (Aug 11, 2002)

I have the old Saitek "Eco-Charger" (which has a switch for NiCD or Alkaline) -- it has worked OK for both, apparently isn't supported any longer. Anyone know about using the new 'rechargeable' alkalines in it? I've tried it on both standard and 'rechargeable' and gotten some extended life out of them, but had three or four of the standard ones leak on 2nd or 3rd round and given up using them.

I bought the CCrane as well, for NiMHs, and like it fine.

I _think_ but am not sure that it's safe to charge a single battery in the Saitek, anyone know? I often end up with three batteries to charge, from the Aurora headlamp for instance

Can someone compare the old Saitek 'Eco' with the new Saitek charger?


----------



## vcal (Aug 11, 2002)

The old Eco-charger was only intended for Ncds and alkalines. I still use mine occasionally (for weak Nicads that tend to "skip" the main charge mode in my newer Saitek).

A piece of advice with regular alkalines: 
-Always use the selectable "AAA" size option when charging "AA" alkaline cells-otherwise the AAs will LEAK..






p.s.-the charger also works fine for Renewal type alkalines, but is sloooow.


----------



## Lux Luthor (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by NightShift:
> *I just bought a 4-pack of Ni-MH 1600mAh RS batteries for $17.99 ....was this a rip-off? Should i return them and does anyone have any other suggestions?*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I would say it's a rip-off. I just saw Rayovac 1800mah 4-packs at Target for $12. They're a new model, so I'm not sure about availability yet.


----------



## Empath (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by hank:
> *I _think_ but am not sure that it's safe to charge a single battery in the Saitek, anyone know? I often end up with three batteries to charge, from the Aurora headlamp for instance *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">It is safe and effective.


----------



## Saaby (Aug 12, 2002)

somone on eBay (can't remember the eBay name but the actual company is sunnbattery) regularry sells the latest Nexcell for 1.25 each plus 6.50 shipping. Beware though, I bid on and won 4 Nexcell 1600s and I got 1800s



(For $11.50)

The more you order the better deal of course. They don't expect you to order the whole batch of 2000 or whatever so they charge the flat rate. My 4 batteries (with shipping) came out to $2.88 each but if you got 8 batteries total would be $2.06 each. It's summer and I am feeling the sudden urge to graph this:

Oh by the way, not much worry about them going over $1.25 because they do dutch with like 200 batteries per auction.

Yup, it's exponential decay, so instead of taking up MY server space with a graph I just ripped this one off some website:






The line represents the cost per battery, the further to the right you go, the more batteries you purchased. I think it's time for school to start again


----------



## Azreal911 (Aug 12, 2002)

i've been playing with rc cars and usually when i set the charging rate about the same or less on my charger i'll charge is slowly so the battery will only get warm. if the battery is around 3000mah i'll charge it at around 3amps/hr. and if it's a 2000mah i'll set it around 2amps. i'll never set it around to .5amps cause they said if you put it in at a good rate the battery has less internal resistance. but if you charge it at a slow rate, it'll cause your cells to trickle out and you won't feel the punch in a race, i've felt it too. the great thing about my charger i can charge my flashlight cells too as long as i setup a jig for them. I've charged my RS D cells rated at 1400mah. and set them on this reverse pulse charge for nicads. and it pumped it up to 1700mah per cell charged at .5amps. not a bad charger! but it's around 200 bucks cdn. useful if you are a rc car enthusiast. charges from 4-8 cells. it's called the novak millenium.


----------

